# Who is ready for piedmont



## Forshaw3 (Oct 23, 2017)

Looks like it's going to be good weather for piedmont this year. A lot better than the past few. Been seeing a lot a buck sign at are club about 5 miles from piedmont so hopefully it's going to be a good next 2 weeks.


----------



## JohnnyT (Oct 23, 2017)

*PW hunt for me*

Looking forward to it


----------



## Chestnut (Oct 23, 2017)

*piedmont hunt*

me and two friend hunting the first rifle   nov 2 3 4 
 don't know the land very well hope  to ride and scout the day before   ,    we camp on private land  across zone 1   
 off hwy 11  just walk across the hwy and  in the woods i 
 guess //??
 any info would be helpful  
thanks  steve  chestnut   , pm s  also


----------



## Judge (Oct 24, 2017)

I will be there.  Not done real good there.  Hopefully this will be the year to change my luck there.


----------



## Forshaw3 (Oct 24, 2017)

I have had good luck kill just about every year been going for over 15 years got a really nice 140 class 10 point 3 years ago. One trick to piedmont is when you think you have walked far enough walk a little more.


----------



## Bowdawg (Oct 24, 2017)

Headed down at the crack of dawn to set up camp and put boots on the ground.  Thursday will be the coolest morning this season.  Glad the weather cooperated this year.


----------



## Rackbuster (Oct 24, 2017)

Gonna pull out from here for there early in the morning. Will be my nephew, his wife,  n me. Some of my friends are supposed to be there also. Glad it's gonna be colder than last year. Redbugs eat me up last year. Good luck to all who goes.


----------



## Forshaw3 (Oct 25, 2017)

Yes red bugs and ticks both.    Got down early this morning been finding good sign looks like it's going to be a good week and next week all so for the gun hunt.


----------



## FOURNOTCHHUNTER (Oct 30, 2017)

Anybody know final count for primitive weapon hunt?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 30, 2017)

Hate that the weather is heating back up for next week. I was looking forward to hunting in some cold weather. Oh well it’s fun just going down there every year and camping. Paymaster and I will be down just before lunch next Wednesday. Like posted above does anyone know the count from the last hunt?


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 6, 2017)

Gonna be fun heat or no. Be my first hunt this year. Back is well enough to go now. ?


----------

